# CPMA exam format



## code8993 (Jul 7, 2010)

I have a question about the CPMA exam.  Is it entirely multiple choice questions?
I read somewhere that you have to audit 20 patient cases, so was wondering if those were multiple choice questions or fill-in-the-blank type questions.


----------



## melzinser (Jul 8, 2010)

It's all multiple choice.  There are 20 "charts" with office or op notes and other documents, like the charge slip or superbill or the claim.  This is followed by two to four multiple choice questions about the documentation or coding.  As a practicing auditor, I thought this was the easiest part of the test!


----------



## code8993 (Jul 8, 2010)

OK, thanks Melanie.


----------

